# Little Roos



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Axl Rose ... 
Buckeye rooster x Buff Orpington


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

BSL roo x SLW 8 weeks old


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

.....................


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting crosses. Not bad looking


----------

